
Flat-pack accounting - byrneseyeview
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=6919139
======
jrockway
It's odd that both of the articles here today about IKEA started with a jab
about how difficult it is to assemble IKEA furniture. The reason I buy stuff
there is because putting it together is so fun. It's like legos, except you
get nice furniture instead of an oddly-colored house :)

